
Cracking the Mondrian Code - dang
https://logger.believermag.com/post/cracking-the-mondrian-code
======
alanfalcon
For those who, like me, looked at the original painting and wondered how many
people have recreated Mondrians in Lego, the answer is: many people.

~~~
nerdponx
I'm not sure why everyone else is downvoting you, but I was really tempted to
when I saw that you didn't include any links to Lego Mondrians!

~~~
SEJeff
Here are a few good ones:

[http://i.imgur.com/1hrQ6xi.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/1hrQ6xi.jpg)

[https://i.imgur.com/AFhQ7SW.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/AFhQ7SW.jpg)

[https://inhabitat.com/rainbow-hued-ole-kirk-lego-lamps-
cast-...](https://inhabitat.com/rainbow-hued-ole-kirk-lego-lamps-cast-
striking-fascinating-shadows/)

[http://www.legopunk.com/?q=node/42](http://www.legopunk.com/?q=node/42)

~~~
andebauchery
Am guy in first photo, can confirm Mondrian is one of the easiest works of art
to recreate in LEGO. Especially when compared to a Seurat :)
[https://andybauch.com/8-bit-art-
history/jk81orw38npc4cx4as24...](https://andybauch.com/8-bit-art-
history/jk81orw38npc4cx4as24cytvku7qqz)

Here's another guy that put a creative spin on LEGO painting:
[http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2015/02/lego-piet-
mondrian/](http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2015/02/lego-piet-mondrian/)

~~~
SEJeff
Gotta love the internet! Post an obscure comment, reply with a cool picture
found from a 30 second google, person in the first picture finds the obscure
comment on the obscure article and says hi!

------
nemo1618
This article missed a great opportunity to mention Piet, an esoteric
programming language that you write by creating Mondrian-style paintings:
[http://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/piet/samples.html](http://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/piet/samples.html)

The Pi calculator is particularly brilliant: _" Naturally, a more accurate
value can be obtained by using a bigger program."_

